# Vampire Count Seige Engine



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

the one thing i hate about the Vampire Counts codex, is there is no seige equipment. The Vampire who sees perfectly good catapults and cannons in the cities he captures, must be encredubly stupid not to get some Zombies and bring it with him. Why wouldnt he? 

Giving the Vampire Counts a cannon, might be a bit overpowered, as all the Vampire player would have to do is get two of them, then reserect everything so its always at full strenght from the enemies attacks. But i want to have something that i can put in my deployment side, and leave it there, and move up with the rest of my army. And to make sure that the Vampire Counts dont camp beside the seige engine, why not make a special rule: 'for every 8 inchs the closest unit is to the thing it gets a bonus one strengh to a max of plus 3.' Maybe thats still to good. But im sure that the people at GW could come up with something better.

tell me what you think


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

It takes intelligence and training to fire siege equipment.. which is one thing you really cant claim for a VC army.
It would also really not fit in with the fluff: who ever heard of a period vampire/zombie horror movie where they had anything above crossbows on the vamps (and certainly no ranged weapons on the lowly minions).


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah i guess the Zombies would be too clumsy to figure out how to work the thing, but the Vampires must have human servents who are loyal, it would be dificult to balance it, but i think that a Vampire could easily get humans to work his machines. He would threaten the family, and unless the father went to work the machine, then the family would be killed. They wouldnt have good accuracy, because they wouldnt want to kill anyone, but then just put a vampire with a whip with them, and for sure theyll work the machine well.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

seeing how GW has thrown out all of the bloodlines for the vonCarstein family i dont see why the sylvanian levy couldn't be used. they are humans that could be trained to operate the equipment.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Look in your Vampire Counts Army Book look for these things:

- Pg 15 'Altdory Besieged' - Vlads army use Siege towers made of Flesh, bone and rotted wood
- Pg 18 Paragraph 2 - Using _again_ Flesh, bone, and rotted wood, Manfred builds catapults against Marrienburg
- Pg 53 ' Nagashizzar ' - The fortress of Nagash, with catapults, bolt-throwers firing thigh-bones of Giants... etc

Hope this helps....


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

I also think that Vampire Counts should be able to take human slaves, they wouldnt be that good, as they wouldnt have fear. I didnt own the last codex so i dont know about the other bloodlines, but i think that if they had different bloodlines it would be pretty awesome. And maybe only let one bloodline use certain machines.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

kungfoomasta said:


> seeing how GW has thrown out all of the bloodlines for the vonCarstein family i dont see why the sylvanian levy couldn't be used. they are humans that could be trained to operate the equipment.





bobss said:


> Look in your Vampire Counts Army Book look for these things:
> 
> - Pg 15 'Altdory Besieged' - Vlads army use Siege towers made of Flesh, bone and rotted wood
> - Pg 18 Paragraph 2 - Using _again_ Flesh, bone, and rotted wood, Manfred builds catapults against Marrienburg
> ...


The answer are a good mix of these two posts 

Regarding stupid "not fluffy" ideas there aint no problem there either. Once can safely assume that random engineer is captured and made a Vampire and he then babysits the warmachine working undeads:wink:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Agreed... You could have a Trebuchet, or skeletal archers for a Bretonnian themed force, with The Red Duke or.. uhm... the guy who made the Blood Knights.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Its been a while since I read the siege rules but from what I remember all the races that didn't have access to artillery, undead and at the time chaos and brettonians could have catapults at a basic cost otherwise they'd never knock down the walls to get at the meat inside.
As to seige engines in normal games I think the army is balanced enough without it and by adding regenerating fear causing artillery to the vampire list would be too powerful.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

thats true, but i dont even care about what tyoe of equipment, i just want any kind, bring back the levys, and bring in a catapult, it dosent have to cause fear at all. All i want is something with a bit of reach.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Tim/Steve said:


> It takes intelligence and training to fire siege equipment.. which is one thing you really cant claim for a VC army.


so tomb kings are more intelligent undead?


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

good point, the tomb kings to have seige equipment.

also on page 53 of the codex Nagash uses balistas and catapults to defend his castle.


----------

